# Under $500 Bolt Action



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am wanting a new rifle. Since I hunt in the swamp I don't want something pretty so I have compared the TC Venture, Savage Axis and the Ruger American. All are under $500. I think I have decided on the Ruger American Compact in 308. The lowest price I have found so far is $350. Does anyone have one?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's one on the Pensacola Gun Trader Facebook Page: (hope the link works):

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=829407687081728&set=pcb.788181934586545&type=1&theater


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Ruger American compact SS In 308 450$.bought my stricky to use in the river swamps can't be any happier with it.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

RA is a great gun


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a savage model 110. It is a great gun. Don't like the axis. It doesn't feel good to me. Never shot the ruger but they make great equipment


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

simpleman said:


> Ruger American compact SS In 308 450$.bought my stricky to use in the river swamps can't be any happier with it.



Did you find a ss one local or did you have to order it?


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Did you find a ss one local or did you have to order it?


Used buds gun shop and for and extra 20$ got lifetime warrtey.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was in FWB today and stopped by Jimmy's. He had the gun I wanted in stock. He matched my best price. The gun shoulders great, but it is so light it is probably going to kick like a mule.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you'll find that 308 doesn't kick much at all and shoots nice. I've got one in a lightweight and short barrel Remington model 700 for the same reason you did. With 180 gr core-lokt dropped a nice boar in the swamp a month ago. Didn't go more than 10 feet.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's see a pic


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The gun is all black so you really can't tell much with this picture. I mounted a Simmons Aetec to it. All you need for the type of hunting that I do.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive had a Ruger American in 7mm-08 for a year and a half. Its actually the most accurate rifle I own. I like it so much that I want one of the new predator and ranch models. Great guns for the price


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

*scout rifles*

A buddy and I transform Mosin Nagants in to these scout rifles, dang good out to 200 yards with the 5x power scope.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

interesting looking Mosins, just curious what does a setup like that cost?


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

A build like the one on the top with the glass can be had for around 550.


----------

